# I am weary



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

I am weary of orange barrels.


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

Huh?


----------



## halb (May 25, 2015)

You know spring has arrived when you see robbins or orange barrels.


----------



## ShelteredBugg1 (May 1, 2019)

halb said:


> You know spring has arrived when you see robbins or orange barrels.


Boy you mean the end of spring ???


----------



## loomchick (Jun 11, 2013)

teamfat said:


> I am weary of orange barrels.


You have company!


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Welcome to entropy. You can't win but you gotta fight.


----------



## retiredbaker (Dec 29, 2019)

make orange barrel juice.


----------

